# Who drew this iconic, constantly stolen furry image??



## finchspark (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, you've probably seen it floating around for years and years. People post it to deviantart claiming they drew it on a regular basis. Does anyone know the actual artist of this piece? It's one of the first pieces of furry art I've ever seen and it's influenced my style a lot, and I want to support the artist if they're still active.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

Never seen it before in my life.

Google image search it maybe?


----------



## finchspark (Aug 18, 2013)

Already tried that. It's posted lots of places, but unsourced. I wouldn't have asked the FA forums if I hadn't already done some searching myself.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd say that people should sign their work, but this one looks cropped. :/


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2013)

It's possible the original artist deleted the picture. Because reverse image search only brings up the numerous people who pass it off as theirs on dA.


----------



## septango (Aug 18, 2013)

prehaps no one painted it O-o


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

That's pretty mysterious then. I've never seen it.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

septango said:


> prehaps no one painted it O-o


 No One should really sign it though. It's easy, he/she just needs to put No One in the corner.


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never seen this, but furries love to copy each other. This one might be a copy of yet ANOTHER picture.


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 18, 2013)

Um...maybe throw it up on 2chan or something and see what they have to say (some of them have got to know English)?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

In the beginning...

This was one of the first furry images I saw.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit. It's THAT picture. Sad thing is, I saw this before everyone was copying it (or at least before any currently up pics were uploaded), and before I knew what furry was. No idea what the author's name was. I think s/he was Japanese, though. Maybe. It was quite some time ago.

Damn, now I'm curious, too.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2013)

I've honestly never seen this picture before. The colouring style looks like Karabiner though.


----------



## Teal (Aug 19, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I've honestly never seen this picture before. The colouring style looks like Karabiner though.


 I looked on FA but the Karabiner account has been wiped clean. :/


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Never seen it before.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 19, 2013)

Never seen it.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 19, 2013)

Inb4 ghost art.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> I looked on FA but the Karabiner account has been wiped clean. :/



He (she?) is a Japanese artist, they don't have an FA as far as I know. You'll have to google for their page.


----------



## Teal (Aug 19, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> He (she?) is a Japanese artist, they don't have an FA as far as I know. You'll have to google for their page.


 Wikifur says it's his account, just empty. 

I looked at his stuff on VCL and nothing really looked similar. (Style looks different) The link said it was old art but the above image is supposed to be old and stuff. :/


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 19, 2013)

What about THIS one? who drew it??


----------



## Teal (Aug 19, 2013)

I keep seeing that one on different wikis. :/
I've always liked the style of it.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 19, 2013)

Ffffuck this is getting to be intriguing. If only there were a way to find the original owners...


----------



## Teal (Aug 19, 2013)

This is why you sign your work. :/


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 19, 2013)

Teal said:


> This is why you sign your work. :/



They probably did, but both images look kinda cropped. In fact, I think I recall seeing a non-cropped version with a sig near the bottom. Long time ago, at least a few years.

Edit: The first pic I mean.


----------



## Teal (Aug 19, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> They probably did, but both images look kinda cropped. In fact, I think I recall seeing a non-cropped version with a sig near the bottom. Long time ago, at least a few years.
> 
> Edit: The first pic I mean.


 Oh that one defiantly looks cropped, especially since the cheek-fur is cut off.
Maybe with the second one, but it just looks like a headshot to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

This looks like something you'd find on Pixiv. I'd search there.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh my god... The puzzle is solved...The first image looks cropped, the second one is found everywhere, The Egyptain pyramids... THE ILLUMINATI DREW THIS!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

IT WAS THE BUTLER! IN THE KITCHEN! WITH A FRYING PAN!



(Oh figs.. wrong mystery..)


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2013)

The original image tracks back to a "Skateskull" person but Idunno man



Xela-Dasi said:


> What about THIS one? who drew it??


"A random vixen anthro, done by Yamavu in openCanvas."


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> The original image tracks back to a "Skateskull" person but Idunno man


Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 20, 2013)

finchspark said:


>



For an iconic picture , I've never seen it before in my life o_0


----------



## Hewge (Aug 21, 2013)

mapdark said:


> For an iconic picture , I've never seen it before in my life o_0



Maybe it's just iconic to him. xP


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This looks like something you'd find on Pixiv. I'd search there.


I tried searching Pixiv and nothing showed up.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 21, 2013)

I think Waldo drew it. ;P


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be honest. I drew it. But I hated it the moment I did so I deleted all digital fingerprints to it!


AND I WOULD'VE GOTTEN AWAY WITH IT IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU FURFAGS!


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 21, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I'll be honest. I drew it. But I hated it the moment I did so I deleted all digital fingerprints to it!
> 
> 
> AND I WOULD'VE GOTTEN AWAY WITH IT IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU FURFAGS!



-and another mystery was solved at furtown today! 

-Shut up shaggy, Now take off your mask so we can see who you really are!


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 21, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I'll be honest. I drew it. But I hated it the moment I did so I deleted all digital fingerprints to it!
> 
> 
> AND I WOULD'VE GOTTEN AWAY WITH IT IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU FURFAGS!



Â¡Â¿SeÃ±or Ji-Ji es el culpable?! Impossibrewski!!! :O


----------

